# 4x4



## م.محمود جمال (23 فبراير 2009)

مواصفات سيارات الدفع الرباعي



تمتاز سيارات الدفع الرباعي عن السيارات العادية بقدرتها على السير في الطرق الوعرة مما يضفي على السائق المتعة والمغامرة كما توفر له الخصوصية بالابتعاد عن ألاماكن المزدحمة بالناس وأصبح حب وامتلاك سيارات الدفع الرباعي غاية عند كثير من الناس لقضاء نهاية أسبوع جميلة في البروالجبال


ومهما كانت قوة وكفاءة بعض سيارات الدفع الرباعي فلا تزال سيارات ولها قدرات معينة يجب الإلمام بها بحكم التجربة والخبرة في القيادة على الطرق الوعرة

أهم شيئ يجب الإلمام به هو معرفة قدرات السيارة وعيوبها لتتمكن من المحافظة عليها فكسر قطعة في الجيربكس أو الدفرنشات تجربة سيئة للسائق خصوصا إذا كان وحيدا في مكان بعيد عن منطقة الإسعاف والنجدة.

الفروقات التي قي سيارات الدفع الرباعي تقريبا الكل يعرفها ففيها دفرنشين في ألمقدمه للعجلات الأمامية وفي الخلف للعجلات الخلفية كلمة دفرنش خطأ والصواب هو محورين لان معنى كلمة دفرنش تعني البطيخة التي في وسط المحور، فيبعض السيارات يوجد ثلاثة دفرنشات التي تراها في الأمام والخلف وأخر لا تراه في وسطالسيارة في علبة التروس مهمته توزيع القوة بين المحور الأمامي والخلفي.

مهمة الدفرنش التالي تخيل انك قمت بالسير في دائرة بالسيارة سترسم عجلات السيارة دائرتين دائرة صغيرة تحيط بها دائرة كبيرة ستلاحظ بالطبع انخطوط الدائرة الكبيرة أطول من الدائرة الصغيرة هذا يعني ان العجلات التي رسمت الدائرة الكبير مشت أكثر من العجلات التي رسمت الدائرة الصغيرة هذا هو دور الدفرنش يمكن عجلة للسير بسرعة تختلف عن العجلة الأخرى التي تقابله لذلك تستطيع السيارة انتلف يمين وشمال بسهولة ألان تخيل ان المحور لا يوجد به دفرنش وانه متصل ببعض مباشرة وحاولت تلف ، لن تلف السيارة لعدم توفر تفاوت في السرعة بين العجلات. 






الدفرنش

هذا هو عمل الدفرنش توزيع القوة بين العجلات فإذا كانت القوة مثلا 100 % يستطيع الدفرنش ان يوزع هذه القوة بين العجلات على سبيل المثال اليمين 60% واليسار 40% إذا كانت السيارة تلف إلى اليسار وهكذا تختلف النسبة بمقدارقوة اللفه وإذا سارت السيارة في خط مستقيم تكون القوة موزعة بالتساوي بين العجلات 50% لكل عجلة.

إذا كانت السيارة دفع رباعي فيوجد احتمال كبير ان يكون هناك دفرنش في الوسط لنفس الغرض توزيع القوة بين الأمام والخلف 50% لكل طرف من السيارةهذا يعني ان القوة موزعة بين العجلات إذا كانت السيارة تسير في خط مستقيم بدون عوائق 25% لكل عجلة.






الدفرنش المحدود الانزلاق



افرض انك تقود سيارة عادية وغرزت ستلاحظ ان احد العجلتين هى التي غرزت وهي التي تدور بينما الأخرى لا تدور ماذا حدث ؟ الجهة التي لا تدور على ارض صلبة نوعا ما بينما الأخرى على ارض زلقة بسبب الرمل أو الطين أو أي شيئ أخر ،ما يجعل العجلة تدور على الفاضي و الاخرى لا تدور هو الدفرنش فقد حول القوة إلى اخف عبأ يقع علية إلى العجلة السهلة التدوير التي تنزلق بالتراب أو الطين أو الثلج

لعلاج هذه الحالة قام المهندسين بتصميم الدفرنش بطريقة تجعله اصلب شوية عند توزيع القوة بين العجلات وليس بالسهولة المعتادة في محاولة لجعل القوة بين العجلات متساوية 50% لكل إطار حتى لو غرز إطار يحاول الثاني إخراج السيارة هذا الدفرنش اسمه أو بالأحرى صفته دفرنش محدود الانزلاق limited slip differential بعد تعقد الأمور ودخول الكمبيوتر إلى جهاز الجير بكس اصبحت هذه الحالة تعالج آليا فإذا أحسن الكمبيوتر ان عجلة تدور أكثر من الاخرى كما في التغريز فأنه يحول القوة إلى العجلات الثابتة.


هناك بعض التصاميم القديمة إذا شبكت الدبل تفحط الأربعة عجلات فاضي مليان لان القوة موزعة على كل العجلات مهما كانت الظروف وهذا التصميم بهبعض الخشونة عند الاستعمال ، بعد دخول الدفرنش بشكل كبير تم تطوير الأداء لتوزيع القوة على كل العجلات مما تسبب في مشاكل التغريز حتى في سيارات الدفع الرباعي إذاعلقت عجلة واحدة وتم معالجة هذه المشكلة بالكمبيوتر لكن على حساب الصيانة والتكاليف يعني الأقدم ارخص وأسهل وأحسن في الصيانة لأنك لا تحتاج إلى جهاز كشف وخلافة واقرب ورشة ممكن تساعدك بالذات في المناطق النائية والبعيدة ناهيك عن توفر قطع الغيار.








بعد دخول الدفرنش إلى الجهة الأمامية من السيارة لتصبح رباعية الدفع تبين ان السيارة تستعمل على الطرق العادية لمدة طويلة دون الحاجة إلى الدفع الرباعي ولتخفيف العبأ على الدفرنش الأمامي تم تزويده بمفتاح ذو وضعيين حر وقفل بذلك أصبح بإمكانية العجلات الأمامية ومكونات الدفرنش ان تدور دون عوائق وبحرية عند وضعه على الحر أو قفل عند الحاجة إلى الدفع الرباعي ، وهكذا كل ما احتجتإلى الدفع الرباعي تنزل من السيارة وسط الطين بملابسك النظيفة لقفل المفتاح ، لماتبين ان هذا التصميم غير مناسب حيث ينزل السائق لقفل الدفرنش كل ما احتاج إليه تمتصميم القفل الآلي الذي يفصل مجموعة الدفرنش الأمامية عند فصل الدبل ويشبك آليا عندشبكة دون الحاجة للنزول من السيارة.
الفل تايم




هكذا جرت التصميمات كل سيارة دفع رباعي فيها عصاية للدبل إذا احتجته تشبكه وتختلف عملية الشبك بعض التصاميم لازم توقف السيارة وتشبك الدبل وبعض التصاميم الاخرى تشبك في أي وضع دون مشاكل وتطورت الأوضاع إلى ظهر تصميم الفل تايم فل يعني مستمر و تايم يعني وقت أي الدبل المستمر ليس له عصاية شبك وفصل فمن أساس التصميم انه يعمل طوال الوقت وزادت في بعض التصاميم للفل تايم عصاية لإعطاءالسيارة القدرة للخروج من حفرة أو تغريز وانتشر هذا التصميم بحيث لم يعد يهم السائق رمال أو غيرة وأصبحت القيادة أكثر متعة.




الدفع الرابعي الجزئي:


هذا نوع جديد من السيارات ذات الحجم الكبير ( فورد إكسبلورر - نيسان موران - جيب هوندا ... إلخ) أو الصغير ( أودي TT - سكايلاين - بورش - سوبارو- .... إلخ)

سبب التصنيع بدفع رباعي هو التماسك على الطريق خاصة في المنعطفات أو الأجواء الماطرة أو الثلجية . فتخيل سيارة في منعطف بدفع خلفي والشارع كان ماطر .. هذا سيجعل السيارة تنزلق من الخلف. أما لو كانت الكفراتالأربعة هي ما يحرك السيارة .. فستكون أرسى ونسبة الإنزلاق معدوم نسبيا .

المقصود بالجزئي هو أن هناك كمبيوتر يراقب حركة الكفرات وسرعتها .. بمعنى أنه غالبا يكون دفع خلفي فقط .. أو أمامي فقط ( حسب تصميم السيارة ) فإذا ما وجد الكمبيوتر أن سرعة الإطارات الأمامية قد إختلفت عن الخلفية .. تجده يشغل نظام القفل بين المحاور الأربعة ليعطي السيارة ثباتا أفضل. أي أنه يعمل 2X4 و 4X4 





* الموضوع منقول + اضافة من الاخ الفني



الموضوع الاصلي



استفسار عن نظرية الدف:85::85::85::85::85::85:ع الرباعي


----------



## م.محمود جمال (23 فبراير 2009)

الاسئلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## grishe (25 فبراير 2009)

هل يمكن توضيح بمخطط الفرق بين علبة السعات العاديه وعلبة سرعات الدفع الرباعي؟
وشكرا لك على الموضوع


----------



## العقاب الهرم (26 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## commander 15 (26 فبراير 2009)

اضافة والله اعلم ان كلمة ( دفرنس ) الشائعة تطلق على مجموعة التروس داخل البطيخة واسمها العلمي هو علبة التروس الفرقية وسميت بذلك لأنها تقوم بعل الفرق بين سرعات الجانبين واسمها الانجليزي هو defrinitial المأخوذة من defrint اي الفرق 
لايمنع من تعقيب الأخوة او التصحيح
والله اعلم


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (26 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا






جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (26 فبراير 2009)

*ايضا نكمل بالصور*

:19:EXPLANATION OF HOW IT WORKS/ IS USED: 

Why use a Differential?: When a car turns a corner, one wheel is on the "inside" of a turning arc, and the other wheel is on the "outside." Consequently, the outside wheel has to turn faster than the inside one in order to cover the greater distance in the same amount of time. Thus, because the two wheels are not driven with the same speed, a differential is necessary. A car differential is placed halfway between the driving wheels, on either the front, rear, or both axes (depending on whether it’s a front-, rear-, or 4-wheel-drive car). In rear-wheel drive cars, the differential converts rotational motion of the transmission shaft which lies parallel to the car’s motion to rotational motion of the half-shafts (on the ends of which are the wheels), which lie perpendicular to the car’s motion.


In Turns, Wheels Are at Different Speeds Location of Differential In Car 

How it works: Assuming the wheels do no slip and spin out of control, the following two examples of car motion describe how the differential works when the car is going forward and when it is turning. (see Limited Slip Differential section for wheel slipping).


Differential When Car Travels In Straight Line (Wheels at Same Speed) 

When the car is traveling straight, both wheels travel at the same speed. Thus, the free-wheeling planet pinions do not spin at all. Instead, as the transmission shaft turns the crown wheel, the rotary motion is translated directly to the half-shafts, and both wheels spin with the angular velocity of the crown wheel (they have the same speed).


Differential When Car Turns A Corner (Wheels 2 On Outside of Turn) 

When the car is turning, the wheels must move at different speeds. In this situation, the planet pinions spin with respect to the crown wheel as they turn around the sun gears. This allows the speed of the crown gear to be delivered unevenly to the two wheels.


----------



## م.محمود جمال (26 فبراير 2009)

*ايضا نكمل بالصور*

http://members.rennlist.com/951_racerx/PS84_Diff1.gif


----------



## طارق الصافي (26 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي وجزاك الف خير


----------



## م.محمود جمال (26 فبراير 2009)

قريبا فيديو فوق من رائع يوضح حركة الكارونة


----------



## commander 15 (28 فبراير 2009)

نحن في الانتظار والمتابعة مستمرة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

اسئلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وقريبا فيديو يوضح عمل الكارونة


----------

